# Warmachine Khador army for sale



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey folks, my Warmachine army has been gathering dust recently, and I'm currently trying to purse a music career, so I have to part ways with my Khador army.
I have for sale:
10 Iron Fang Pikes 
6 Doom Reavers with Greylord escort
1 Decimator 
1 Juggernaut 
1 Destroyer
1 (p) Butcher of Khardov (Newer Cast)

All jacks are plastic, all models supplied with cards, nothing is painted, all models are assembled but in the case of the Iron Fangs will most likely be disassembled for transport purposes. Paypal only, Pics available if asked for, and would prefer to ship within US, though if there are any serious O/S buyers we could work it out. 

I would prefer to sell the army as a lot but if your interested in only one or two units I would sell them separately. I'm looking to get around 150$ for the lot plus shipping. Purchase the lot and ill throw in the tokens and a plastic Sorscha.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------

